# Laptop se interrumpe en Gentoo !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Estuve teniendo varios problemas con una lap (los cuales no tenia :S), esta laptop ha tenido siempre Gentoo AMD64 2008.0, por lo cual despues de tantos fallos con ella, desidi formatear e instalar de nuevo Gentoo AMD64 2008.0, asi que, empeze con todo el show y cuando me encontraba copiando los archivos de: stage, portage y paquetes de distfiles desde mi Disco Duro en Red, me salieron los errores que tanto me han estado fastidiando esta semana, y que oviamente, fueron la razon del formateo que estoy haciendo.

Para dar evidencia de los errores, he subido una fotos de los errores que se muestran en pantalla:

Ver Super-Imagen xD.

NOTA: la imagen se ve medio rara a la mitad, porque son dos imagenes pegadas !!

Es importante destacar que el error se esta dando plenamente cuando estaba copiando archivos de mi Disco Duro de Red al Disco Duro de mi Laptop, oviamente estoy buteando con el CD minimal de Gentoo AMD64 . Y este proceso ya lo habia echo la primer vez que instale Gentoo en mi laptop y no tenia problema alguno  :Sad: ..

Por ultimo, cabe mencionar que si buteo del CD y dejo la laptop prendida no sucede error alguno, esto solamente se da cuando empiezo a trabjar con ella, que en este caso se da copiando los archivos  :Sad: . Aprovecho para mencionar que la laptop no presenta fallos de apagones, ni de calentamiento del equipo, tampoco le suena el disco duro, tampoco le suena la carcasa, esta totalmente estable :S

Que creen que pueda ser ??...

bye bye

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ya he tenido algunas veces ese error y es señal de que ese disco (Sata parece ser) esta dando sus ultimos suspiros   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ekz

Yo también sufrí ese error algunas veces, en mi caso pensé que era por usar los drivers ~ de nvidia + compiz, pero descubrí que era audacious el que me colgaba la máquina. Desde que lo abandoné nunca más me pasó.

Digo esto porque tal vez sea otra cosa en vez del disco duro, pero igual no está de más que le pases un test de smart (sys-apps/smartmontools).

```
smartctl -i /dev/sda

smartctl -A /dev/sda

smartctl -t long /dev/sda

smartctl -a /dev/sda
```

¡Saludos!

----------

## Diabliyo

Debido a que formatie mi laptop que presenta el problema, quisiera saber si alguien conoce alguna LIVE CD que incorpore smart para checar el hdd !!

Encontre esta LiveCD: http://www.asrdata2.com/iso/SMART-Slackware-2009-04-18.iso

Servira??

gracias de antemano por su atencion !!

----------

## pcmaster

http://www.sysresccd.org/P%C3%A1gina_principal

----------

## Diabliyo

He aqui resultados:

smartctl -A /dev/sda

smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl -i /dev/sda

Solo falta 1 resultado, el de: smartctl -t long /dev/sda.... mas tarde lo pongo !!

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Aqui el resultado al ultimo comando smartctl -t long /dev/sda:

```
shell# smartctl -t long /dev/sda

=== START OF OFFLINE AND SELF-TEST SECTION ===

Sending command: "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode".

Drive command "Execute SMART Extended seld-test routine immediately in off-line mode" successful.

Testing has begun.

Please wait 107 minutes for test to complete.

Test will complete after Web May 20 21:42:23 2009

Use smartctl -X to abort test.
```

Al escribir el comando simplemente muestra lo que les escribi y FIN !!... no veo la idea de poner "Use smart -X to abort test", si simplemente no esta trabajando ni haciendo el test en un proceso secundario ni nada :S !!....

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Al escribir el comando simplemente muestra lo que les escribi y FIN !!... no veo la idea de poner "Use smart -X to abort test", si simplemente no esta trabajando ni haciendo el test en un proceso secundario ni nada :S !!....

 

Esperaste todo ese tiempo que dice el mensaje, los 107 minutos??? supongo que es un estimado y puede tardar más, viste si el proceso estaba activo.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Esperaste todo ese tiempo que dice el mensaje, los 107 minutos??? supongo que es un estimado y puede tardar más, viste si el proceso estaba activo.

 

No, el proceso no esta activado, es por eso que menciono que no tiene logica el mensaje de "Use smart -X to abort test", ya que si veo los procesos no existe proceso de smartctl activado :S !!...

```
shell# ps aux|grep smartctl

shell#
```

Y si ejecuto smartctl -X no resivo respuesta del comando, ni mensaje ni nada !!....

----------

## Txema

Deberías tener más paciencia, hace un par de días tube problemas con el disco duro, le pasé esta herramienta

 *Quote:*   

> smartctl -t long /dev/sda

 

Y tampoco me levantó ningún proceso, algo normal ya que SMART es un sistema de control que va "incrustado" en el propio disco duro, y que por lo tanto no depende del S.O. que se use, si ejecutas el comando

 *Quote:*   

> smartctl -c /dev/sda

 

Y miras donde pone Self-test execution status: te dirá el porcentaje aproximado que queda para terminar, aunque no el tiempo, no puedo decirte si te avisa al terminar porque mi disco estaba muy mal y dió error de lectura, que ahora me aparece así:

```
Self-test execution status:      ( 115) The previous self-test completed having

                                        the read element of the test failed.
```

Así que, funcionar funciona, esta tarde pondré otro test a ver si ahora (después de reparar más de 1000 sectores defectusos) termina sin errores  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

Continuando con el problema...

Me he comprado un dico duro nuevo y al principio tambien me causo el mismo problema y el mismo error como se muestra en la imagen del post principal, ahora ya han pasado como 4 meses o algo asi, y el error este se me esta presentando mas frecuentemente.

Asi que, he decidido formatear mi equipo e instalar gentoo nuevamente, pero es imposible  :Sad: , me sale el mismo error  :Sad: , tanto que no logro instalarlo nunca... el equipo se me queda el mismo error ya sea cuando desempaqueto el stage o bien compilando  :Sad: ... Tanto es el problema que he intentado instalar UBUTN y este tampoco lo logro instalar, el mismo UBUNTU me arroja un error que dice: Input/Outpu Error.

Ya quite el disco duro este que compre hace 4 meses, lo he puesto en mi Enclouser, lo he conectado a mi Desktop por USB, lo he formateado, le he grabado como 20GB de informacion, lo he vuelto a formatear y este trabaja de maravilla !!...

Siento que el problema esta en el hardware de mi laptop  :Sad: ...

Alguien que pueda orientarme un poco mas ?, o que me recomiende algun software para checar laptops ?? (si es que existe)....

De antemano les menciono que lo unico que he echo por mi equipo y aun asi el error persiste, es:

1- La he abierto la laptop y le he desmontado el abanico y procesador.

2- He limpiado el abanico del procesador y la rendija de escape de aire.

3- He puesto pasta nueva al procesador.

4- He sentado las piezas y cerrado el equipo.

Despues prendi y puff... mismo error desde Gentoo o Ubuntu  :Sad: ...

Los datos de mi equipo portatil son:

Marca: Averatec.

Modelo: Series 2500.

Procesador: AMD Turion64 X2.

Memoria: 2GB RAM.

HDD: SATA 3.0, 250GB (de fabrica, pero como yo "crei" que estaba fallando, le puse uno nuevo de 120GB).

Por el momento uso mi equipo laptop con un LiveCD Ubuntu 9.04, porque fue lo unico que encontre que me diera soporte para mi Inalambrica.

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Thu Sep 03, 2009 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

He notado que cuando va a iniciar el Live CD de , Gentoo, Ubuntu o Backtrack, me dice los siguientes errores: 

1- ata1: softreset failed (device not ready).

2- hub 1-0:1.0: unabel to enumerate USB device on port 3.

Estoy pensando que el problema esta en alguno de estos:

1- El lector de CD/DVD.

2- Placa Madre (conector del CD/DVD o del Disco Duro).

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Que creen que pueda tener mi equipo ???, algun metodo para hacer pruebas con ella que me aconsejen ??.... Ya que el disco duro de plano NO es el problema, sino que es otro el cual no se  :Sad: ...

bye bye

----------

